

Show HN: Public sharing using doctape - cedel2k1

Forget about filetypes when sharing files with friends and family. doctape converts all common filetypes to a web-ready/mobile format, embedded in a responsive design.<p>http://blog.doctape.com/public-sharing-in-doctape
http://blog.doctape.com/list-of-file-types-doctape-converts-for-you-51043<p>Having a filetype that doesn't play on your iPhone/iPad? There's an app for this!<p>http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/doctape/id506024516<p>Please let us know what filetypes you are missing over here:<p>https://doctape.uservoice.com/forums/83283-general
======
tectonic
Looks like a cool service!

------
andylenz
nice one!

